

Interstellar: What the movie gets wrong about black holes, relativity, and plot - superasn
http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/space_20/2014/11/interstellar_science_review_the_movie_s_black_holes_wormholes_relativity.html

======
q4
Everything in that movie is a joke. But the jokes in the movie were good.

~~~
superasn
Even though I liked the article it didn't mean I didn't like the movie. I
think Interstellar is a better movie than most films because at least they
tried to incorporate some true science into it (as opposed to 100% wrong
movies like armageddon, sunshine, etc). So Nolan, Kipp, et al definitely do
get the credit for that!

~~~
q4
It's not real science because what I saw was a person going into blackhole and
still being alive. This movie is not even 30% of what Inception was.

~~~
drak0n1c
That scene was obviously not trying to be rigidly scientific. Either he died
and what followed was his death dream, or the hyper advanced civilization that
can control gravity manipulated the black hole so he could survive. Technology
looks like magic to the unknowing.

